# Cool Fall SPY Emitter Swaps



## Ozythemandias (Jun 22, 2017)

Is there anyone stateside that can perform an emitter swap on the Spy 007 (XRE)?


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 22, 2017)

Look up DaFabricata on here.


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Jun 22, 2017)

I second that! Tim's the man you want!


----------



## Ozythemandias (Jun 22, 2017)

Is that Tim? Tried messaging him on Instagram, didn't know he has an account here.


----------



## Zandar (Jun 22, 2017)

Ozythemandias said:


> Is that Tim? Tried messaging him on Instagram, didn't know he has an account here.


Yes, that's Tim and he's done several SPY emitter swaps.
He's on Facebook ( TM Design and Fabrication) and under his own name ofcourse and also you can find him on messenger as well.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 22, 2017)

Not sure if DaFAB wants full name posted here, so there are a couple of edits above


----------



## Zandar (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks Archimedes, I didn't mean to overstep.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm not sure if Sean (ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond) is still modding but I can vouch for his expertise at upgrading emitters on several of my SPY007s.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Jun 23, 2017)

Contacted DataLED and he confirmed he's still offering his services. As is *LASER*, but the he's overseas. Now I just need to fund a SPY lol.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 23, 2017)

Zandar said:


> Thanks Archimedes, I didn't mean to overstep.


Understood ... some prominent makers and modders use their full names everywhere, but others prefer otherwise.

Unless we know for certain, best to stick to username, thanks


----------

